# Swimming Suggestions?



## MARI (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi, I booked a short little vacation in Lincoln for next week,  and was wondering about where there might be some "off the beaten path" typre water spots to swim in....like a good river spot to take a dunk in. Anyone have a good recommendation? 8)


----------



## RJ (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, it is not exactly off the beaten path, but if you follow the Lincoln Woods trail (several miles past the Loon ski area) to Franconia Falls it is a nice place to swim. Just make sure you go during the week. You can also follow the Wilderness Trail (east side of the Pemi river) and find a secluded spot away from the crowds.


----------

